# Taking Family Photos And/Or Video



## ClassicRockr (Dec 20, 2014)

Not sure if this is the right forum for this Thread.

Do you, or your adult kids, take photos or video at different places you and/or them take the kids/grandkids to? We've seen parents walking thru zoo's and other entertainment places not taking a single photo. Perhaps they don't own a camera, but I'd be pretty sure that a lot of those parents would have an iPhone.

One of things that my wife learned about me after we met......I love taking photos! Took some during the years before meeting her, but used someone else's camera. However, after meeting her, I really got the old shutter button going on her old Canon Sure-Shot camera! That camera is now gone, but keep the shutter button going on the camera we have now, including our iPhone camera's. Actually, right now we are over half way on filling a 16GB USB Flash Drive! We started taking photos in March 2000 and haven't stopped. We don't have any adult children or grandkids, but still keep our camera's going. 

I guess some folks simply don't like taking photos, but I just wonder how parents keep those "delightful moments" of their kids in memory?

Photo and video memories are so great to have, look at and show!

So, do you own a camera and use it? How about your adult kids?


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 20, 2014)

YES,!! Many albums full of the kids & my own travels via every sort of film camera right up to my current Canon power shot a530. Might like to upgrade it, if I get to do much real traveling.  I  don't have a smart phone, frankly can't justify the expense, but take family pictures still every chance I get . Always get prints made of the "keepers". The adult kids use their phones to take pix, and either email to me or put on FB & I copy. They don't see photography as an art form like I do.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 20, 2014)

I used to use a 35mm camera years ago, but for some time now I just use a pocket camera.  Currently I have the Nikon Coolpix.  We don't have any kids, and neither me or hubby are keen about having our pictures taken, but I do like taking pictures of nature/outdoors and wildlife.  I don't have a phone with camera.  I just save my pictures to the computer, and load onto CDs for vacations, etc.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 20, 2014)

I take LOTS of photos. I have 9,000 on Flickr, and that's only the ones I thought good enough to share. I bought a DSLR camera in 2011 and have 3 lenses. I am better at inanimate subjects though. Although grandkids are easy with the right settings.

I also take tons of photos with my smartphone, mainly to share on Facebook.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2014)

I take photos of the family and store them on USB Flash Drives. 

We have 6 grown children and 13 grandchildren. My wife took all of our children's hard copy pictures and put them in binder albums. She did this from birth through high school for each one. We have them on display in our entertainment center. All of our children love these albums and all have a good laugh,with their children, looking back through them when they visit. My wife is currently working on the grandkids album.

For years I would collect photos that I have taken and burn them to CD's and give them to the kids at Christmas time. The first CD, I scanned their school albums so they would have a copy.

It is a shame that there are not many hard copies anymore just pictures floating around in cyberspace!! Although they can be captured on flash and CD and taken to Wally World and have them printed out. One of our daughters creates a calendar for the grandparents every year.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2014)

Oh that's a beautiful picture Ken, is that your family..it has super clarity, which camera did you use?


CR...I am an avid amateur  photographer, and take pictures at every opportunity, have done for many years. I have an iphone, ( previosuly I had a Blackberry which took much better pictures than the iphone)...but I've always had a bridge camera.

Like you Ken I used to burn pictures onto CD's or make videos from them for myself and the family, but I don't do that so much..I tend to keep them all on my EX HD and I have many thousands stored....and I load a few of the more special ones onto my  youtube account which is set to 'private' for the family just to view!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> Oh that's a beautiful picture Ken, is that your family..it has super clarity, which camera did you use?
> 
> 
> CR...I am an avid amateur  photographer, and take pictures at every opportunity, have done for many years. I have an iphone, ( previosuly I had a Blackberry which took much better pictures than the iphone)...but I've always had a bridge camera.
> ...



Yes, those are three of my grandkids viewing the grandchildren's album.

I took the picture using my Asus 10" Tablet.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2014)

WoW!! it takes a lovely photo..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2014)

This is a picture taken from my daughters' front door  of her finca yesterday overlooking her land in the mountains of Southern Spain. It was taken on her iphone..


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 21, 2014)

I sure wish they had digital cameras years ago.  It used to be so much trouble to take pictures.  Film and developing were 
expensive, and you never knew if a picture was any good until you got it back.  Many things I wish I had taken pictures 
of in the past but didn't.  Now I take pictures of everything. Nothing to lose by taking them, now.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 21, 2014)

I take hundreds of photos with my Nikon Coolpix, but I preferred my old Fujifilm with a seperate view finder.  

Here's a pic of my two adult daughters.  Although they have professional careers, they don't take themselves too seriously !


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 21, 2014)

The photo's we take are put on two USB Flash Drives..........one is in a Safe Deposit Box at our bank and the other is here at home. 

Use to put burn photo's onto CD's, but after we bought a HD tv that has a USB slot/photo area on the tv, I transferred all the photo's from the CD's onto the USB. Our first video's were taken with a video camera that used a cassette type cartridge to record on. I transferred those video's onto VCR tapes to play on a VCR that we use to have. When we got our DVD Player/Recorder, I hooked up the VCR to the DVD Player/Recorder and transferred the VCR tapes onto DVD's. Yes, have to keep up with technology, especially after buying the DVD Player/Recorder that replaced the old VCR we had. One thing for sure, doing all of this kept me busy for a number of days/months. We also have a USB Flash Drive for our wedding photos and another one of old photos I scanned onto our computer than transferred onto the USB. We don't keep any photos on our computer and only a few in a photo website called Photobucket. Once some photos are taken, I transfer them into a photo software on the computer, edit if necessary and then put them onto the USB pretty quickly. If we have a major computer problem and need the computer hard drive redone, I don't want any photos on it that could be lost. 

Sort of funny, but my wife wanted me to try and sell some of the photos I've taken. So, we got a membership into a photo-selling website online. I submitted a few photos, but only 1 sold. After looking around the site and really taking a look at the photos other folks were selling, there was no way my photos were going to sell! These people had much more expensive equipment than I'd ever have AND they had the money to travel places that we sure couldn't go to. 

We do love to take photos and video and have quite a bit of both to prove it!!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2014)

Do you upload photos to this site CR?


----------

